# Let´s go military - 1D now with 4xMC-E + 2xR2 and one SST-90



## mash.m (Aug 17, 2009)

hi,

i wan to show you my new 1D military host done by [email protected] the anodize quality is perfect and hard to lathe.
my mod includes four mc-e neutral white from cutter, one cool-white mc-e and two r2 for the center filling. a selfmade heatsink and seven mcr-16xr reflectors by the shoppe.
i used a two setp driver to get the fully power. first setp is a little dx boost driver so i get 10volts for the seceond step. second step is a five mode driver from kaidomain. removed the org fet that only drive 2.8amps and replace it with a logic-level fet that can drive up to 50 amps. the gate voltage is about 8 volts, so i get the lowest possible resistance. the power for the emitters goes only through the fet not through the little drivers. i think i will replace the 5 mode driver with a d2flex cause i like the uinterface.
the flashlight is driven by one lion d cell from saft. these are capable for 11 amps continous discharge and up to 21 amps pulsed. with a fresh charged cell a get a little more then 11 amps.
i think this flashlight is very efficient, cause there are 22 cree emitters 

here now some pictures:
















and a comparaion with daylight:





thanks for looking,

markus


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Hi Markus,

This looks very cool. Any idea on the run times, and is this brighter than the purple torch you made previously?


----------



## tx101 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Me like :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

How many lumens are you getting out of that lightsabre ?


----------



## mash.m (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Hi,

just did another Mod to it, permanent glowing of all emitters.

I will do Some Tests later. Then i can Figuren out how man Lumens IT will be.
Also the runtime.

Markus


----------



## ptolemy (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

does it burn piece of paper from 20ft? :nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Lumilo (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Looks so hot.I want to see some outdoor beamshots please.:naughty:

How much whould it cost to do that with my 1D?

Greetings

Danny


----------



## Mjolnir (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

I would also like to see some outdoor beamshots.

Out of curiosity, why didn't you put the R2's in smooth reflectors? They almost seem useless with OP reflectors when compared with all of the MC-E's. Actually, something aspheric would be neat also...


----------



## mash.m (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

here a picture with the glowing die´s @ 100µA:






markus


----------



## mash.m (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



Lumilo said:


> Looks so hot.I want to see some outdoor beamshots please.:naughty:
> 
> How much whould it cost to do that with my 1D?
> 
> ...



hi,

if you wish i can mod your host. you can pm me 
problem are the expensive reflectors. there are some cheap out from dx, but then only five will fit in the stock host.

markus


----------



## mash.m (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



Mjolnir said:


> I would also like to see some outdoor beamshots.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why didn't you put the R2's in smooth reflectors? They almost seem useless with OP reflectors when compared with all of the MC-E's. Actually, something aspheric would be neat also...



hi,

beamshots will follow next days.

the r2´s are to fill up the donat-hole that the mc-e produce with the shoppe reflectors. with the two r2´s i can´t see a hole in the middle. the mcr-16xr are produced to work best with the q5/r2...

markus


----------



## supasizefries (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Wow, this is amazing!


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Nice build!

How long can you run for on high without it melting into molten aluminum 

Mac


----------



## camra88 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Those glowing emitters are getting 100 microamps (.1 milliamp) each? I never knew LEDs would glow at all with such a small current flowing through them. So they stay glowing "permanently" by giving them a constant source of 100 uA? Very cool!


----------



## tabetha (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Hi Marcus.
Ich denke das ist sehr schick, nicht wa ?
I like it a lot, just getting in to the modding scene myself, but think you've done very well there, can't wait for the outside beam shots.
tabetha


----------



## wquiles (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



cmacclel said:


> Nice build!
> 
> How long can you run for on high without it melting into molten aluminum
> 
> Mac



+1 A single P7 driven at 2.8Amps in a 1xD gets hard to hold after 10minutes or so - I can't imagine how this might get :naughty:


----------



## mash.m (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

hi,

no, all emitters together get 0,1mA. they stay always on when you insert the battery. if you calculate then they draw 800mA per year....

markus




camra88 said:


> Those glowing emitters are getting 100 microamps (.1 milliamp) each? I never knew LEDs would glow at all with such a small current flowing through them. So they stay glowing "permanently" by giving them a constant source of 100 uA? Very cool!


----------



## mash.m (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

i know this. i get hot at high level after 5 minutes or so, but this is ok. i need the high mode only for short time. the med and low are more practikable.
i still hope that my d2flex arrive shortly, so i have 5 brightness modes.



wquiles said:


> +1 A single P7 driven at 2.8Amps in a 1xD gets hard to hold after 10minutes or so - I can't imagine how this might get :naughty:


----------



## toby_pra (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Awesome mod...these mods gets brighter from day to day...


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

I'd love to see how you drive all those emitters, and still fit it behind the heatsink!!

Great Job!


----------



## moviles (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

nice build.good job :thumbsup:

what battery you use? ma/h?


----------



## mash.m (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

i use a saft lion d size cell with 5500mA/h satf vl 34570

markus


----------



## mash.m (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



Aircraft800 said:


> I'd love to see how you drive all those emitters, and still fit it behind the heatsink!!
> 
> Great Job!



to get a high gate voltage for teh second driver i used this driver to boost:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7880
i replaced one feetbackresistor to get 10volts output. input can be variable from 1.5 volts to 5 volts.

i used this pwm driver:
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1845
as output stage (second). modified with a big fet.

this setup did not get warm at any time. also the fet. it doesn´t need cooling or a heatsink.

markus


----------



## moviles (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

nice mod :goodjob:
what size stars? max current battery?


the next step if you want get the world record forever of luminous power in this size its remove the mc-e and put 5 x ssr-90 and remove the cree XR-E ez1000 bin r2 and put 2 x SSR-50

edit: max current battery its only 11amp http://www.saftbatteries.com/doc/Do...0209.064c8208-d534-4424-9bb1-40fdb35071ca.pdf :sick2:.the 26650 a123 sistems batterys can draw 70 amp...... but only 3.3v!!!......


----------



## mash.m (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

hi,

here now some beamshots. they are not so good, cause i used no tripod - had not enought time...

controll:






sports complex about 300 feet away:





tree and old barn about 150 feet away:





and some snails - 2 feet away - look at the great colour rendition:





this flashlight is my absolute favorite. small form factor, extreme bright and the high cri gives the rest!

i will offer some detail pictures about the heatsink and the driver next days.

markus


----------



## mash.m (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

i think about that, but at these moment there are only bad bin´s out from the luminous chips.
the battery can constant 11 amps, but pulsed about 20 amps.i think it is no problem to go a little over the 11 amps for short time. with a fresh charged cell i get also a little over 11amps. the battery get not warm at all.

i used only the emitters without any star. i prefer this, cause the handling at this size is much easyer. when you use stars you must cut the edges and so on...

markus



moviles said:


> nice mod :goodjob:
> what size stars? max current battery?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moviles (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



mash.m said:


> this flashlight is my absolute favorite. small form factor, extreme bright and the high cri gives the rest!
> 
> i will offer some detail pictures about the heatsink and the driver next days.
> 
> markus




nice pictures.

what model flashlight you use? were you buy it? inside pictures?diameter and total size?

the limit its only 11 amp........but I prefer 5 SST-90 underdriveds than 5 mc-e

nice mod,its really small form factor :goodjob:


----------



## olrac (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



moviles said:


> nice pictures.
> 
> what model flashlight you use? were you buy it?



It looks like it is one Britelumens (Jo) HA Mag hosts

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232851


----------



## mash.m (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



olrac said:


> It looks like it is one Britelumens (Jo) HA Mag hosts
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232851


 

right.

here some detail pictures:





this one is absolute amazing. i didn´t know the my cam have such a good macro mode. good white balance to see the colourtemp. of the emitters:





markus


----------



## wquiles (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Markus - that last photo is AWESOME - great job :wave:


----------



## Hill (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*



mash.m said:


> right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Markus,

I think this shot should be your avatar. Crazy awesome build!!! And I thought my 3 x MCE was a challenge. You just raised the bar my friend!

So it looks like ss Mcr16 reflectors fit MCE nicely. How's the throw? It's hard to tell from pictures.

thanks,
Hill


----------



## mash.m (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

the throw ist good, you can´t see this on the pictures clearly. problem is that there is so much sidespill that the camera overexpose. if you underexpose then the far away throw/spot is to dark to see.

i got my d2flex yesterday. the new version 2.0 is capable to drive 10 amps continious. so i must not modify this great pwm driver. i make some tests and it get not warm at high level.
i have programed the driver to switch to level 3 when the heatsink get over 80°celsius to protect the led´s and hand that hold the flashlight 

markus


----------



## blesbok (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

Where did you find the saft D cell? Are these available in small quanties?

Thanks, Brent


----------



## mash.m (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

hi,

the saft cell are not available for private end-users. i have odered 3 samples at my work. it was not easy to get them...

markus


----------



## mash.m (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Let´s go military - 1D with 5xMC-E + 2xR2*

some news: i have glued the d2flex direct unter the led heatsink so it can mesure the temperature of the heatsink directly. removed the fet from the pcb, cause when a fet get´s hot the internal resistance (Rds) will get higher.

in highest mode the light switches to a lower mode after 10 minutes. then the hole body is very warm and at the borderline to hold.

markus


----------



## mash.m (Sep 30, 2009)

hi,

small update...
i add some tritium (not shown on the picture), one SST-90 and modiefied the d2flex for the higher current. i added a fet taht is capable to driver more than 50amps:






on these picture you can clearly see the color difference between the neutral white mc-e, the r2 and the very blueish sst-90.
with the mc-16 the sst produce a very smooth beem. the overall colour is still nice.
the current draw of this light is now more than 15 amps with a fresh emoli cell.

markus


----------



## sygyzy (Oct 1, 2009)

Markus - This is really amazing work you've done. Congrats!


----------



## supasizefries (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow this is just amazing. All this from a 1D light. That is just nuts!


----------



## mash.m (Oct 1, 2009)

hi,

on the last picture you can see the bad quality of these pre-production sst-90. the surface is a little bit unbalanced. on higher levels i can´t see this, but at the lowest mode it is clearly visible.

markus


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 1, 2009)

you're a madman markus 

Is there a bis visual difference in light output? It looks Awesome either way!


----------



## mash.m (Oct 1, 2009)

hi,

it seems slightly britgher with the sst and much more smooth, cause there is no donat hole. the sst works very fine with the bored up mcr-16.

markus


----------



## moviles (Oct 2, 2009)

mash.m said:


>



:wow:OMG good job :goodjob:

SST-90 or SSR-90? . 
what bin? GK100? or the high bin GN201 with 5700k?


----------



## mash.m (Oct 3, 2009)

hi,

it is the sst-90. i don´t know the bin, but at this moment there are only the lowest bin available?!?

markus


----------

